
Dark Web OSINT with Python and OnionScan: Part One - zcutlip
http://www.automatingosint.com/blog/2016/07/dark-web-osint-with-python-and-onionscan-part-one/
======
616c
So I heard the course designer, who is this no-name author generally in
Infosec for his work on this no-name Gray Hay Python book (yes, that's
absurdist sarcasm).

[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/37/python-
cybersec...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/transcript/37/python-
cybersecurity-and-penetration-testing)

He was talking up ISIS analysis using his OSINT methods for someone who does
not speak Arabic by analyzing the black Jihadist flags (I find that kind of
shoddy, as someone who knows that is painting with broad, but deservedly ugly
brush for such people) with Python and OpenCV if I recall.

Has anyone taken the course and willing to say it was worth the money? He is
no fool, and the price tag was steep, so I was curious if any in the community
saw it is as a worthwhile investment opportunity.

------
superkuh
It's neat to see some of my tor domains show up in
[https://github.com/automatingosint/osint_public/blob/master/...](https://github.com/automatingosint/osint_public/blob/master/onionrunner/onionscan_results.tar.gz)
. There's even the unicode art I put in my http headers in the resulting json
entry.

------
Everlag
Not to take away from the content, but I do cringe whenever anything is
installed by piping curl into bash. Yes, I understand that's exactly the
provided way to install GVM and that this is supposed to be on a throwaway
VPS, but this is an article focusing on security :|

If you were referencing a specific commit, okay. Just installing from HEAD?
You might as well email the maintainer your credentials.

~~~
penagwin
I mean, most programs run an installer as the alternative, which is still code
being executed on your machine (often as root), doesn't piping bash have the
same permissions?

